# Mazda MX5's



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Fucking hundreds of them coming home from work tonight cluttering my route!!!

Nasty nasty, cheap horrible cars!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'll bet a load of them were the even cheaper imported Eunos Roadsters too.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Cluttering up roads alright! I was going anti-clockwise on the M25 today and around about junction 9 the clockwise carriage came to a grinding halt. Some poor MX5 decided to have a fight with a bloody big lorry. The front and back of the MX5 were demolished but thankfully the cabin was in good shape with just some big scratches along the doors.

Have you guys seen those MX5's with MASSIVE exhaust pipes? Looks hilarious 

P.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Zoom Zoom Zoom... dum de dum etc


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Well I like MX5s

Ok they are a bit cheap, but a true sports car for the masses.

Unlike the golf in a party frock ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Zoom Zoom Zoom... dum de dum etc


yeeeeeeeeeeeahhhh zoom zoom zoom


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Cheap imported roadsters... They really lower the tone.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Well I like MX5s
> 
> Ok they are a bit cheap, but a true sports car for the masses.
> 
> Unlike the golf in a party frock Â ;D


I have noticed that people who are selling their TT's suddenly start to take the piss out of TT's...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Bit like shagging a fat lass?


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> Cheap imported roadsters... They really lower the tone.


LHD? ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

At least the cheap imported Japanese roadsters have the steering wheel on the right side. Literally.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

my bro had one once and having driven it, I thought it was good value for what it is...no comparison to a TT of course, but still fun in the sun.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

All joking and piss taking aside, they are more of a 'proper' sports car than the TT given that they are rear wheel drive and have a much more sorted chassis.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> I have noticed that people who are selling their TT's suddenly start to take the piss out of TT's...


nah :


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

If I had to produce a list of my most hated cars, the MX5 would definitely feature in it, & it would feature highly...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> At least the cheap imported Japanese roadsters have the steering wheel on the right side. Â Literally.


Kell, my stering wheel is on the right side aswell. Regardless of where they are assembled, the TT was concepted and designed in Germany. All original TT's came from Germany therefore my car hasn't been 'converted' for a different market.

Mine is 100% as a TT was intended.

:-*


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

I'm led to believe there's nothing wrong with MX-5's - at least that's what the hairdressers association of England published recently.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah, but that was BEFORE they switched to buying TTs 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

They are definately in the 'Not Very Manly Category' along with Clio's. Ergo Real Men probably drive them, since they probably have nothing to prove. Poofs like them too making the car somewhat of an enigma.        

PS My Boss drives one


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> PS My Boss drives one


lol, is your boss a she? If so, that pretty much explains it...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> lol, is your boss a she? If so, that pretty much explains it... Â


Yes, and she has a beard. ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Yes, and she has a beard. ;D


Feeling ill now...


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Well I guess the hairdressers, gays and poofs are having all the run so to speak).

We've got an MX5 (actually it's the Missus'). I wouldnt Â recommend one as an only car, but when you're zipping along in Â it on a Â B road with the roof down on a sunny day Â it's about as much fun as driving gets these days. Â Anyway Tiffany Dell reckons it the best driver's car for Â£15k.


----------

